
"People who don't work with their hands are parasites" and other truisms by Jenny Holzer - psnajder
http://mfx.dasburo.com/art/truisms.html
======
hugh
These could be significantly improved by superimposing them over pictures of
cats.

~~~
jhancock
I don't even now why I'm replying but to say, "I couldn't have said it
better!!!" ;) where is the tiled animated cats background and the cute music?

------
mynameishere
Can one of the eight people who unmodded this explain themselves?

EDIT: No, no. Quit downmodding _me_ and explain why you upmodded that website.
I'm just curious. It seems really dumb and really offtopic, both.

~~~
DougBTX
You're probably being downmodded because you wrote "unmodded" instead of
"upmodded", which sounds like it means "downmodded" - reversing the meaning of
your question.

Anyway, this article probably looks good to people who are looking for Truth,
but don't want to spend a lot of time thinking bout it, hence bite-size
truthiness. It does intrigue me that they are alphabetised...

------
aasarava
For those who aren't familiar with the name, Jenny Holzer is a conceptual
artist (so take these truisms with a grain of salt):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jenny_Holzer>

I was first introduced to Holzer's work when I found the "Green Table" in the
corner of a courtyard at UC San Diego. It's engraved with the following
statement:

"IN A DREAM YOU SAW A WAY TO SURVIVE AND YOU WERE FULL OF JOY"

------
MaysonL
The horror, the horror.

The freakin after-images...

------
shader
If you need a quick fix for the terrible style, paste this in your address
bar, or run it via firebug:

javascript: function
f(){s=document.body.style;s.backgroundColor="white";s.color="black";s.fontSize="10pt";s.fontFamily="arial";}f();

~~~
SwellJoe
Even better: Skip the site entirely.

I want those 38 seconds back.

------
sanj
I stopped reading after:

"a man can't know what it is to be a mother"

That's true at a precise level. But more valuable is:

"a man can know what it is to be a parent"

and I think that's a much more valuable statement.

I pretty much recall this exact discussion happening during the VP debate.

------
lucraft
Good thing I type all day then.

------
bayareaguy
Accept loss as a universal force.

